# Willow has been unwrapped!!



## maplegum (Jan 3, 2008)

Willow lost her baby fuzz today as it has been so hot here and I was desperate to see what was hiding under that baby fuzz.

[SIZE=10pt]~ Willow ~[/SIZE]












She has legs that go for miles and I'm so happy with the way she is growing. She's 4 months old now and such a beautiful horse.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 3, 2008)

she is a Beautiful little girl





Lori


----------



## Jill (Jan 3, 2008)

She looks so elegant!!!!! You did an awesome job clipping her







Can't wait for a few years from now. I know we'll be reading about your first spin in the cart with that lady bug



:wub


----------



## lvponies (Jan 3, 2008)

She looks so pretty!!


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 3, 2008)

Willow is BEAUTUFUL!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 3, 2008)

Fabulous clip job and she looks beautiful! I envy you your warm weather...today it is 5F out.


----------



## Mona (Jan 3, 2008)

Very pretty girl!


----------



## tifflunn (Jan 3, 2008)

Jill said:


> She looks so elegant!!!!! You did an awesome job clipping her
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Going to second Jill on this one would love to see her grow


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm envious that you got to clip! Come on spring!

She looks awesome by the way! You did a great job clipping her!


----------



## StellaLenoir (Jan 3, 2008)

So pretty! I would love to see my baby without his fuzzies! Too cold!

In the last pic, is that the real background? SO pretty with the flowers!


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very pretty. Nice clip job too!


----------



## MyBarakah (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice!!!!!! They just don't look the same hairy verses clipped! Good looking baby!!


----------



## Devon (Jan 3, 2008)

AWESOME!

Ooh she is just so elegant





Good Clip Job too


----------



## Jill (Jan 3, 2008)

Back again just to say, you probably better not let her know you posted naked pictures of her on the internet


----------



## Leeana (Jan 3, 2008)

Those pics really gave me a hint of spring feve, you have no idea





Beautiful filly






AND beautiful scenery, i'd kill to have that weather here right now.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 3, 2008)

She sure is easy on the eyes! And oh so SHINY! What a beautiful girl.


----------



## Devon (Jan 3, 2008)

Leeana said:


> Those pics really gave me a hint of spring feve, you have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH yah I'd give anythignt o be able to clip zorro right now I miss wearing running shoes to the barn


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW she is stunning!!!! It amazes me what is under all that hair sometimes!!!! I know when I clip Melody for the first time, I'm probably not going to be posting any pics because shes gonna be all choppy lol OH! You did a great job


----------



## Tasia (Jan 3, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 3, 2008)

OH so pretty! Lovely little girl! I hope she was good for her haircut.  She must have been pretty cooperative, since you did an excellent job on her.

Thanks for sharing your great pics!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 3, 2008)

You must be thrilled!!!! She is AWESOME!!!!!!!!

Now tell me something please! I am a dog groomer and I own my own business. But I've NEVER body clipped a horse! I have my first mini and I can't wait to get rid of that coat. However we are burried in snow here.




Your clip job looks perfect! I see many that aren't. Can you tell me what your secret is and what kind of clippers you use? Thank you kindly!!!!

Congrats on that beauty of yours!!!!!!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 3, 2008)

What a beautiful little girl and a great clip job!! She's so shiney!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 3, 2008)

You are a clipmeister!





And it doesn't hurt that you have a beautiful subject to work with!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 3, 2008)

You did an awesome job clipping her! She looks great and so shiny.



The halter fits her very well at the moment too.


----------



## maplegum (Jan 4, 2008)

Confession time! I can't take the credit for Willow's haircut...sorry if I misled everyone. OH!

The breeders that we bought Bailey and Willow from clipped her out for me at their farm. I will let them know what a great job you guys think they did.

I am embarrassed to say that I did attempt to 'thin out' Willows coat and made a mess of it, that's why she has now been clipped out completely. i just wanted her to feel a little cooler and I made her look like a freak!



I only had human hair clippers which are NOT cut out for the job.

See, look for yourself.






I warned you, it's not pretty!

Anyway, as you know, she looks super special now.

Those pretty lavender flowers that she is next too are the real thing too! It's not a fake background.

I think Willow has forgiven me now.


----------



## Jill (Jan 4, 2008)

This may make you feel better -- this is the first time I tried to clip a horse. Looking at the picture after all this time, it makes him look tremendously better than he really did. It was almost like he was wearing a checkered sweater with all the clip marks this way and that way (I didn't know how to clip). This is my first home made baby, Skipper, sporting a sock in his tail and a very bad haircut from his 2-legged mom. Clipping's not hard, but it just takes practice.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh thats fine Maplegum! Being a groomer I also get some dogs in that people try to groom themselves! It does take lots of practice and a good mentor! Not to mention the right equipment! Heck, I could make my mini look like a poodle! I could make the beautiful pooffs on the ankles and all! How about a cute french mustache?? LOL! Anyway, you have a beautiful girl!!!!

Now, can you find out what kind of clippers they used? Pretty please??

Thanks!!!


----------



## maplegum (Jan 4, 2008)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> Oh thats fine Maplegum! Being a groomer I also get some dogs in that people try to groom themselves! It does take lots of practice and a good mentor! Not to mention the right equipment! Heck, I could make my mini look like a poodle! I could make the beautiful pooffs on the ankles and all! How about a cute french mustache?? LOL! Anyway, you have a beautiful girl!!!!
> 
> Now, can you find out what kind of clippers they used? Pretty please??
> 
> Thanks!!!



Hahaha, that would be kind of funny actually! Give it a go...but you would have to post photos of course!

Now, I believe the clippers were Double K's?? Does that sound right?

Jill, your first clip job was not as bad as mine, but still pretty funny!



Poor horses, what do they think us!? Gotta love those fluffy legs too Jill..


----------



## MInx (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow what brand clippers do you use? and what number blade? She's awesome! Maxine


----------



## Alex (Jan 4, 2008)

Shes AWSOME!!

Great job!


----------



## sdmini (Jan 4, 2008)

Not fair, not fair, not fair. My fillies look like something a very large cat coughed up right now and yours looks svelt and shiny. Oh well clipping weather is only four months away.





Clipping can be very addictive once you get a few under your belt so don't worry about one bad job, hair is great...it grows back.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 4, 2008)

I may just give my girl a bath in Nair and be done with it!!!! LOL!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 5, 2008)

She has beautiful eyes, so soulful. Awesome clip job, too.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jan 5, 2008)

I cannot stop laughing at confession time! All that praise and then u post that........believe me, I am not laughing at you but with you



I can't wait to start clipping, I am going to warm up on the weanlings b4 I do the filly I am thinking about showing. Practice makes perfect, but I think it would be fair to yourself to get some different clippers.

BEAUTIFUL FILLY!


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jan 5, 2008)

Leonie,

Wow, she's beautiful, and soooo shiney! Er.....great clip job






!


----------



## twister (Jan 5, 2008)

Leonie, Willow looks awesome and so sophisticated



You should be showing this girl. I envy you the warm weather, we had snow again today, it's going to be about 4 months or so before I can even think about clipping my guys.

Yvonne


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 6, 2008)

She Looks AWESOME!!! Just Gorgeous!


----------



## REO (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow! She looks awesome!!!


----------

